# New Orleans Hornets rookie Anthony Davis getting work in with Olympics team



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> London — Anthony Davis stopped dribbling, tucked the ball under one of his long arms and shook hands with the tall reporter whose face seemed so familiar.
> 
> "He had no idea who I was," Christian Laettner said. "But he's seen The Shot."
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/olympics/index.ssf/2012/08/new_orleans_hornets_rookie_ant.html


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Dont worry AD, most people stopped recognizing Christian Laettner by 1996.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Also AD is leading the Olympics in FG% right now at 90%


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Laettner's come through Reagan at least twice that I can recall anonymously..


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Dre said:


> Laettner's come through Reagan at least twice that I can recall anonymously..


Well if you ever see Cherokee Parks stroll through yell out "Hey Christian Laettner what happened?!"


----------

